# What the...?



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

Okay, I tried starting a new thread in the karate forum.  The thread shows up alright in the forum menu; however, every time I try to view the message I put there, I get a screen with the path to the thread...and nothing.  The post doesn't show up.  There isn't even an edit button so I can try to see if something goofed before I submitted it.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

I think I know what happened.  I think Kaith futzing with the titles made things goofy.  Shows up now.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2002)

Sorry about that.  

Tried something neat, and it went kaboom.  hehehe

So, ya like the minor tweak?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah...pretty spiffy.  Are you going to do this for all the MartialTalk belt ranks, or just black?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2002)

Just black.  <EG>

Adding some more tweaks to the main page...am working on it now....


----------

